# The Missile of King Kong's son



## mike_cos (Apr 13, 2012)

Kim Yong Il (or King Kong II, Kim il Sung, dunno very well what's his name) has failed rocket launch that worried South-East Asia... Some of you have done something?..LOL

Launching Pad

The Air Force RC135 Cobra Ball falls to the Japanese base of Okinawa, after thereconnaissance flight made ​​to monitor the rocket launch


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 13, 2012)

We ought to shoot down everything that leaves nK airspace.


----------



## mike_cos (Apr 13, 2012)

LOL...


----------

